# UK Launch Cars have not had the alarm installed



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

I understand from a close contact at BMW GB that all UK dealers have just been sent an internal memo warning them to ensure they safely "lock up" the launch cars which are currently being delivered to all the UK dealers.

You wonder why BMW GB has sent this warning ?????

Well, the UK cars that have currently been built have not had the alarm installed - a flaw in the assembly line, I hear. Thus, production of right hand drive cars are currently being delayed.

Guess I now have to wait till May 2004 !!

Has anyone heard anything similar ?

Rgds
Prashan


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

prashan said:


> I understand from a close contact at BMW GB that all UK dealers have just been sent an internal memo warning them to ensure they safely "lock up" the launch cars which are currently being delivered to all the UK dealers.
> 
> You wonder why BMW GB has sent this warning ?????
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'll go and get one of those tonight


----------



## Rawkus (Mar 17, 2004)

*Not Far Off...*

I'm on the list for a UK delivery (saphhire black, black leather, 19' cross spokes) and was due to receive it today (17th Mar) but had a call about two weeks ago telling me that production had been halted because they found a 'problem' with the alarm system. All they can tell me at the moment is that it will be ready in 'April'. I'm not too stressed though, this is my first ever new car and I've waited nearly 15 years to be able to afford something I want, so a few more weeks wont hurt. I'm so excited though, and will be sorry to say goodbye to my '97 840ci (i know, i know...).

Rawkus, London UK


----------

